# Was kommt nach Direct X 11? Neuigkeiten scheinbar noch im September von Microsoft:



## Rollora (12. September 2011)

Direct X 11 ist nun seit 2 Jahren eine API die unsere Spiele noch schöner und das Spieldesign einfacher machen soll. Die Hardware ist da, die API samt SDK natürlich auch, was fehlt sind bislang Spiele die von Grund auf, auf diese API setzen und somit erstmals zeigen ob es wirklich einen großen Unterschied zu DirectX9 gibt.

Doch während sich Direct X 11 noch nicht annähernd durchsetzen konnte, warten viele schon gespannt auf den Nachfolger. Nicht etwa, weil er schon nötig wäre, aber weil man halt neugierig ist, was die Zukunft so bringt. Direct X11.1 wird auf Intel Folien erwähnt, Direct X12 von manchen Usern in den Mund genommen. Wird es erweiterte Shader gaben, neue Lichtberechnungsmethoden ermöglichen oder eine Physik API beinhalten bzw. fixed functions für die Physik haben?

Scheinbar erfahren wir dies früher als erwartet: Eventuell morgen, am 13. September schon. Denn Microsoft plant scheinbar, Details über die weitere Direct X weiterentwicklung auf der BUILD Konferenz herauszugeben, welche zwischen 13. und 16. September stattfindet. Seit also gespannt 

Der Originaltext der News:


> If you are patiently waiting for more details about the upcoming  DirectX release, possibly DirectX 11.1 or 12, then we have some good  news for you. When asked to provide an update on DirectX 11 development in MSDN  forums, Microsoft’s Chuck Walbourn has revealed that the software giants  plans to announce more details around the time of BUILD conference (September 13-16), previously known as Professional Developers Conference or PDC.
> 
> "We have nothing to announce at this time. There should be more information available around the BUILD conference in September."


Es wird also wirklich etwas auf der BUILD bekannt gegeben, die Frage ist nur, ob es sich um ein Direct X 11.1 oder 12 handelt  - oder nur um ein kleines Update des SDKs welches uns Spieler kaum betrifft.


Quellen:
DirectX 11 Update Details Coming In September
DirectX 11 new version - App Hub Forums
3DCenter Forum - DX11 => DX11.1 : Was ist zu erwarten?


----------



## IconX (12. September 2011)

Habe sowas erwartet, war ja eigentlich immer so dass wenn eine neue Windowsversion raus kam, auch ein neues Dx dazukam. Zudem könnten ja schon nächstes Jahr auf der E3 neue Konsolen kommen, und ich wäre wirklich enttäuscht, wenn diese "immernoch" mit Dx11 laufen würden.

Ich persönlich hoffe ja auf weitere Möglichkeiten, Texturen plastischer herauszuarbeiten - Tesselation war da ja mit Dx11 ein Riesenfortschritt.


----------



## Superwip (12. September 2011)

Klingt sehr interressant

Ich vermute ja, dass Teil-Raytracing dazugehört


----------



## GTA 3 (12. September 2011)

Das heißt schon wieder ne neue Graka kaufen...


----------



## WarPilot (12. September 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Das heißt schon wieder ne neue Graka kaufen...


 
Denk ich nicht, dass man so schnell umsteigen soll. Dx 11 ist sehr gut und noch lang nicht am ende. das neue Dx muss dann echt schon ein hammer bringen, dass auch die entwickler umsteigen. Ich bin mal auf die nächste hardware umfrage von steam gespannt wie hoch mittlerweile der dx 11 anteil geworden ist, da ja die karten nicht mehr so teuer sind.


----------



## Stroiner (12. September 2011)

Es sind doch damals auch alle Entwickler von DirectX 8 auf 9 umgestiegen.
Wieso macht man das heute nicht mehr?
Es gibt kaum Spiele für DirectX 10, geschweige denn 11. Und wenn, dann sind es nur ein paar Effekte, aber nicht ein Spiel, das von Grund auf darauf setzt.


----------



## Aven X (12. September 2011)

Hm. Wen juckts was nach DX 11 kommt angesichts dessen, dass es im Zeitaum von zwei Jahren eine ganze lausige Handvoll Titel geschafft haben, DX11 unterstützen -wovon mich persönlich nicht einer interessiert-.

Anstatt die Entwickler mit neuem Müll zu bombardieren, sollte MS mehr Unterstützung für die Entwickler bieten, welche die aktuelle Schnittstelle überhaupt erstmal in der Akzeptanz fördert und dadurch verbreitet.

Kann natürlich auch sein, dass schlichte monitäre Argumente die Unterstützung von DX11 untergraben haben ..


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. September 2011)

es ist DirectX 11.1 was kommen wird, denn Ivy-Bridge soll DirectX 11.1 besitzen. 
Wurde schon vor ein paar Wochen bei PCGH diskutiert.
Intel: Haswell mit DirectX-11.1-IGP? - cpu, intel, ivy bridge


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. September 2011)

Neue Hardware hin oder her, ich hoffe, das ein neues DX nicht Windows8-exklusiv bleibt, sondern auch für Win7 herauskommt...


----------



## Eckism (12. September 2011)

Stroiner schrieb:


> Es sind doch damals auch alle Entwickler von DirectX 8 auf 9 umgestiegen.
> Wieso macht man das heute nicht mehr?
> Es gibt kaum Spiele für DirectX 10, geschweige denn 11. Und wenn, dann sind es nur ein paar Effekte, aber nicht ein Spiel, das von Grund auf darauf setzt



Konsolen können kein DX 11, das wird wohl der Hauptgrund sein, wäre der Aufwand zu Groß, für PC komplett neu zu machen.
Die meisten Spieleengines werden nur aufgepeppt/verbessert, der Grund, siehe Oben.


----------



## BlueLaser (12. September 2011)

DX9 gehört verboten


----------



## Freakless08 (13. September 2011)

Eckism schrieb:


> Konsolen können kein DX 11, das wird wohl der Hauptgrund sein, wäre der Aufwand zu Groß, für PC komplett neu zu machen.
> Die meisten Spieleengines werden nur aufgepeppt/verbessert, der Grund, siehe Oben.


Naja. Den Entwickler würden auch die ganzen Windows XP User wegfallen und da XP noch bis 2014 Support hat wird sich das wohl noch ein weilchen hinziehen.... 

und nein... eine Umfrage auf einer Gamer/PC Hardware Seite ist nicht representativ da dort sich sowieso viele "Updgrader" tummeln wird hier wohl Windows 7 in Führung liegen, allerdings sollte man die weniger Hardwareafinen (welche den größeren Teil ausmachen) beachten.


----------



## matty2580 (13. September 2011)

*Was kommt nach Direct X 11?*

.....natürlich Direct X 12.

Schon ab Direct X 10 wurden nur wenige Spiele damit entwickelt.
Viele Entwickler setzten immer noch auf Direkt X 9.
Und ich kann keinen "Trend" sehen, dass sich das in naher Zukunft ändert.


----------



## KonterSchock (13. September 2011)

Raytracing wirds net so schnell geben, DX12 ab 2012 also ab win8 defintiv! ich selbst finde DX10 & DX11 immer noch Top ,die bringen immer was neues raus ohne das alt bewerte ausgereizt zu haben, das ist alles Politik und geld gemache aber was am ende echt raus kommt sind meist spar varianten, denkt bloß nicht das DX12 denn durchbroch bringt ,DX10 & DX11 wirds weiterhin geben und games die dadrauf bassieren auch, vor par jahren hat man alle 2/3 jahre die Gkarte gewächselt mittlerweile jedes jahr wenn man so will, die firmen haben erkannt das die leute das spiel ,jeder zeit mitspielen. Ob es MS oder Apple oder die hardware hersteller es geht nur ums geld Obs sinnn macht steht meistens auf blatt zwei. es gab sovieles was neu rausgebracht wurde was am ende eh die bach unter ging.


----------



## IronAngel (13. September 2011)

Also ich kaufe mir nicht jedes Jahr eine neue Karte. Bei den ganzen Konsolenports auch ist das auch garnicht nötig. Win 8 werde ich mir warscheinlich auch nicht holen, win 7 hab ihch nur genommen weil ich ein 64 bit system brauchte. Wenn Win 8 sich im Desktop Bereich durchsetzen möchte, brauch es defenitiv ein neues Direct X, mit irgendwas müssen die Kunden ja gelockt werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. September 2011)

Ja...und dann haben wir im Jahre 2012 Windows 8 mit DX12 und immer noch 95% der Spiele auf DX9 geschrieben weil die Konsolen die Entwicklung unweigerlich ausbremsen.


----------



## KonterSchock (13. September 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja...und dann haben wir im Jahre 2012 Windows 8 mit DX12 und immer noch 95% der Spiele auf DX9 geschrieben weil die Konsolen die Entwicklung unweigerlich ausbremsen.


 so siehts aus!


----------



## winpoet88 (13. September 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja...und dann haben wir im Jahre 2012 Windows 8 mit DX12 und immer noch 95% der Spiele auf DX9 geschrieben weil die Konsolen die Entwicklung unweigerlich ausbremsen.


 
Ganz genau....deshalb verstehe ich die Diskussionen um Direct X 12 nicht .....!

Greets Winpo8T


----------



## Superwip (13. September 2011)

Der Fortschritt muss weitergehen, unabhängig davon, ob die (meisten) Spiele mitziehen, alleine schon um die GPU Entwicklung auf einheitliche Bahnen zu lenken


----------



## Charlie Harper (13. September 2011)

Bringt aber alles nix, wenn die Entwickler auf Grund der Konsolen dazu gezwungen sind, deren Standard einzuhalten. Und der lautet nun mal DX9. Wenn überhaupt, wird es nur vereinzelt Spiele geben, die ein mögliches DX11.1 oder DX12 unterstützen. Solange keine neue Konsolengeneration kommt, fürchte Ich wird sich da nicht viel tun. Wir können ja froh sein, wenn bis 2013 alle bis dahin aktuellen Spiele mal DX11 unterstützen. 

Neuerungen, Innovationen gibt es ja zu Genüge, aber wenn die Konsolen den gemeinsamen Nenner bilden, hat man nichts davon.


----------



## Abufaso (13. September 2011)

Ihr diskutiert hier schon über DX12 und Win 8, während (leider) ein Großteil der Leute immer noch mit Win XP und DX9 durch die Gegend gurkt..


----------



## lukas93h (13. September 2011)

Pff... DirectX 12 schön und gut... was soll man damit anfangen, wenn diese ****** Konsolen damit nix anfangen können und solang das der Fall ist wird für PC nichts gescheites in der Richtung kommen, denn Gute Entwickler setzen ja nur auf Konsole. STALKER 3: Geile Grafik, stürtzt aber bei jeder Aktion ab. Toll.


----------



## Rollora (13. September 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Ihr diskutiert hier schon über DX12 und Win 8, während (leider) ein Großteil der Leute immer noch mit Win XP und DX9 durch die Gegend gurkt..


 Daran ist nichts auszusetzen: für viele ist XP immer noch ausreichendoder gar besser, es gibt immer noch viele Anwendungen und Hardware, die auf Vista, Win7 nicht sorgenfrei oder gar laufen.

BTW: die Frage üb DX11.1 oder 12 scheint indes geklärt:

Windows 8: Neue Infos zu Systemanforderungen, DirectX 11.1, Metro und mehr - Jetzt mit Hands-on-Video - microsoft, windows 8, directx 12



lukas93h schrieb:


> Pff... DirectX 12 schön und gut... was soll man  damit anfangen, wenn diese ****** Konsolen damit nix anfangen können und  solang das der Fall ist wird für PC nichts gescheites in der Richtung  kommen, denn Gute Entwickler setzen ja nur auf Konsole. STALKER 3: Geile  Grafik, stürtzt aber bei jeder Aktion ab. Toll.


 Bitte woanders Trollen. Was soll außerde STALKER 3 sein, wenns noch nichtmal einen STALKER 2 gibt


----------



## Liza (14. September 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Klingt sehr interressant
> 
> Ich vermute ja, dass Teil-Raytracing dazugehört


 Würde das nicht bereits gehen über Cuda? Nvidia GTX 480 - Raytracing-Demo Design Garage - Video.Golem.de


----------



## spionkaese (14. September 2011)

Liza schrieb:


> Würde das nicht bereits gehen über Cuda? Nvidia GTX 480 - Raytracing-Demo Design Garage - Video.Golem.de


 Nöp, es gibt ja noch AMD 
DirectX hat ja ne integrierte CUDE/OpenCL/Stream Alternative, DirectCompute.


----------



## OctoCore (14. September 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Ihr diskutiert hier schon über DX12 und Win 8, während (leider) ein Großteil der Leute immer noch mit Win XP und DX9 durch die Gegend gurkt..


 
Ach, das ist draußen in der hässlichen realen Welt so, aber nicht hier im Forum-Wunderland.
Wie hoch ist der Anteil an Win7 64Bit? 90%?



spionkaese schrieb:


> Nöp, es gibt ja noch AMD
> DirectX hat ja ne integrierte CUDE/OpenCL/Stream Alternative, DirectCompute.


 
Und nicht zu vergessen - die Intel GPU der K-Sandys. Konvertiert Videos doppelt so schnell wie eine GTX580 mit CUDA. Okay - wie es mit der Geschwindigkeit bei anderen Berechnungen aussieht, keine Ahnung.


----------



## B00 (14. September 2011)

Jede  Wette.
DX12 wiord eh erst für die XBox 720 erscheinen.


----------



## bingo88 (14. September 2011)

Ja, wird noch dauern. Kaum ein Spiel setzt DX11 vernünftig ein, also was soll dann ein Nachfolger bringen?


----------



## KonterSchock (20. September 2011)

denk mal bevor die dx12 raushauen bringen die erst mal dx11.1 wie damals bei dx10 und dx10.1


----------



## Liza (20. September 2011)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> denk mal bevor die dx12 raushauen bringen die erst mal dx11.1 wie damals bei dx10 und dx10.1


 
Das steht doch schon fest und wurde bereits von Microsoft bestätigt, das mit Windows 8, Dx 11.1 kommt. Demnach erscheint erstmal noch kein Dx12.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. September 2011)

warum sollte man sich dann das neue win8 holen wenn es doch dann auch mit win7 geht sprich DX11.1 ich seh kein grund, DX11 sollte erst mal land gewinnen zuzeit gibs einfach zu wening games die DX11 oder sogar DX10 haben viel politik von daher ,es kommt wie es kommt.


----------



## Rudiratlos (21. September 2011)

DX11.1 win7
DX12 Win8 Only !


----------



## Liza (22. September 2011)

Rudiratlos schrieb:


> DX11.1 win7
> DX12 Win8 Only !


 
Ich zitiere mal meinen Post 3-4 Beiträge hier drüber.



Liza schrieb:


> Das steht doch schon fest und wurde bereits von Microsoft bestätigt, das mit Windows 8, Dx 11.1 kommt. Demnach erscheint erstmal noch kein Dx12.


----------



## riedochs (22. September 2011)

DX 11.x oder 12.x brauch es derzeit nicht. Warum kommen viele Titel noch mit DX9? Genau wegen der Konsolen. Mich würde mehr freuen wenn man auf OpenGL setzen würde.


----------



## Seabound (22. September 2011)

Wenn die nächste konsolengeneration kommt, hat die unter garantie dx12. Wär doch schade, wenn die pc-spieler die konsolenports auf dx11 zocken müssten. Insofern ist das schon gut, dass microsoft das w8 mit dx12 bringt.


----------



## Oromus (22. September 2011)

Ich habe letztens mal die PCGames/GameStar ausgepackt und da war ein Interview mit John Carmack drin zum Thema Rage und dieser meinte, daß DirectX 9 noch lange nicht ausgereizt sei und die neue Schnittstellen zum größten Teil nur Erleichterungen für den Programmierer bringen würden.


----------



## KonterSchock (22. September 2011)

ach gott was denkt ihr was die nächste Konsolen alles bringt????? bei konsolen wird doch nur gepusht bis zum umfallen, sieht euch mal die ps3 an oder die x360 an, da sind grafik chips drin die längst zum alt eisen gehört, und das seit dem erscheinen der konsolen von anfang an, was denkt ihr was in der nächste konsole drin ist??? es wäre ein wunder wenn eine 480GTX drin wäre was mich sehr freuen würde doch das ist sowas von unwahrscheinlich, kein herstelle gibt mehr als er muss her. bin selbst ein konsolen freund, jeden hier sollte klar sein das die ps3 überhaupt keine DX10 kann , bei der x360 ist sogar DX10 standart doch wird weiter hin auf DX9 gesetzt, die grafik wird bei konsolen ganz anderst Programmiert sodass man am ende denkt (boa was ein Grafik) leider gottes kommen immer stärkere Graikkarten raus aber die Games bleiben meist aus oder kommen mit schlechtere Grafik, ich selbst finde DX10 immer noch sehr schick brauch kein DX11 da wird sowieso alles gepusht auf gut deutsch marketing Politik sowie PR


----------



## spionkaese (22. September 2011)

Ihr liegt alle falsch. In Konsolen wird allgemein GARKEIN Dx eingesetzt. Daher hat das erscheinen vieler DX9 Titel auch relativ wenig mit diesen zu tun.


----------



## Charlie Harper (22. September 2011)

Naja jetzt mal rein hypothetisch: Man könnte doch in das SoC der Xbox 360 einfach einen moderneren Grafikchip integrieren. Da würde doch schon eine Juniper-GPU ausreichen, damit DX11 in den üblichen Konsolenauflösungen möglich wäre. Naja ^^ nur ein Gedankenspiel. 

Bis 2013/14 erwarte Ich keine großen Fortschritte mehr, was Spielegrafik angeht. Es wird vielleicht DX12 geben, aber mal ehrlich: Bislang wird noch nicht mal DX11 so verwendet, wie man es sich eigentlich wünschen würde. Wozu dann auf DX12 hoffen?


----------



## Liza (22. September 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Ihr liegt alle falsch. In Konsolen wird allgemein GARKEIN Dx eingesetzt. Daher hat das erscheinen vieler DX9 Titel auch relativ wenig mit diesen zu tun.


 
Das stimmt schon, aber die verwendeten Chips sind auf Basis bestimmter Desktop Karten, die eben nur Dx9 können. Dadurch ist es den Konsolen eben auch nicht möglich neuere Techniken zu verwenden, da der alte Chip diese einfach nicht beherrscht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. September 2011)

Was soll der Quatsch mit DX11.1? 
10.1 war auch sinnfrei.


----------



## Liza (23. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was soll der Quatsch mit DX11.1?
> 10.1 war auch sinnfrei.


 
Vielleicht überspringt Nvidia das ja auch wieder so wie bei Dx10.1 im Desktop Bereich.


----------

